# Replaced entire window regulator for driver side window... worked 1 day now it's not



## bubbamane92 (May 25, 2016)

Hey guys, 2014 Cruze LS 1.8. I just replaced entire window regulator on driver's side door and it seemed to work fine for one night. The next day it won't roll down or up. Seems like it's getting no power. All other windows roll up fine. (BE ADVISED: I got window parts from the dealer) Could it be a fuse????


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

If it's not making any sound at all that would be my first guess. If it's making sounds my guess is you didn't tighten the clips on the bottom of the glass right and it's a bit cockeyed so it won't move. I had some issues when I replaced mine. Just bolt up and go didn't work perfectly. Had to have the back side upwards a bit in the clip to go all the way up. Only other guess is your connection came appart but I doubt that since there is a pinch tab on there and a lock clip.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

bubbamane92 said:


> Hey guys, 2014 Cruze LS 1.8.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

You should introduce yourself and your car here.


----------



## ex82nd (Dec 14, 2020)

bubbamane92 said:


> Hey guys, 2014 Cruze LS 1.8. I just replaced entire window regulator on driver's side door and it seemed to work fine for one night. The next day it won't roll down or up. Seems like it's getting no power. All other windows roll up fine. (BE ADVISED: I got window parts from the dealer) Could it be a fuse????


I'm on my second regulator and second switch did you ever find a fix??


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ex82nd said:


> I'm on my second regulator and second switch did you ever find a fix??


Welcome Aboard!

OP has not been online here since JUN2017

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

